# Nine week wait for surgery



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I saw the head and neck cancer surgeon today that my endocrinologist recommended. I really liked him and felt comfortable with him and confident in him. BUT he can't get me in for 9 weeks. On the one hand you want someone really good who does these alot, but I'd already waited 3 weeks to get in to see him. 
I have hurthle cells so they won't know if it's malignant until after they remove the nodule and my thyroid gland. He said there's no rush and I suppose he's going with the odds. Originally I was told there's a 20% chance of cancer but he says it's a little higher since my sister had breast cancer. He also said he's surprised no one ever wanted to do a biopsy before and "You've had this a LONG time." Meaning the Hashimoro's and the changes in my thyroid gland from it. My nodule is small but one side of the gland is three times the size of the other.

What no one is able to answer --what cannot be answered I suppose--is , in the worst case scenario--if it IS cancer--what are the odds of metastasis in these coming weeks?

He told me there are some good thyroid doctors he could give me the names of if I wasn't comfortable waiting. Though they aren't cancer doctors. So am trying to sort this all out.

Sue


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjde said:


> I saw the head and neck cancer surgeon today that my endocrinologist recommended. I really liked him and felt comfortable with him and confident in him. BUT he can't get me in for 9 weeks. On the one hand you want someone really good who does these alot, but I'd already waited 3 weeks to get in to see him.
> I have hurthle cells so they won't know if it's malignant until after they remove the nodule and my thyroid gland. He said there's no rush and I suppose he's going with the odds. Originally I was told there's a 20% chance of cancer but he says it's a little higher since my sister had breast cancer. He also said he's surprised no one ever wanted to do a biopsy before and "You've had this a LONG time." Meaning the Hashimoro's and the changes in my thyroid gland from it. My nodule is small but one side of the gland is three times the size of the other.
> 
> What no one is able to answer --what cannot be answered I suppose--is , in the worst case scenario--if it IS cancer--what are the odds of metastasis in these coming weeks?
> ...


One would think that since this person is a neck cancer surgeon that he knows what he is talking about and if there was a rush, he would say so and fit you in.

Other than that, I don't know what to say. Geez.


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi sjde,
I have just been diagnosed with papillary thyroid cancer, with lymph spread of the neck.
I Know that you will be wanting to get this out A.S.A.P., but even if there is a spread, the cure rate is high. Im seeing my specialist on Monday and hope to have surgery in the next 2weeks, with follow up treatment. You will have some amazing friend's and advise on his forum, and we are alway's here for you, take care xxxx


----------



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

No one can know for sure but if it makes you feel any better. I know my nodule had been in my neck at least a year and a half. And my Doc told me if I was pregnant, it is sooo slow growing, that they would wait 9 months to due surgery. Had my surgery 2 weeks ago and it had not spread any further than the one nodule.

Hope it helps,
tina


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I do know that papillary thyroid cancer is "better" than Hurthle cell. For one thing, RAI only works in 10% of the cases of Hurthle cell carcinoma. Also, it's more likely to spread through the bloodstream than through the lymph system.

I have seen online both that it's slow-growing and that it's aggressive, which seems contradictory. I think maybe it is not predictable--can act differently in different people?


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Sue,
i understand your frustration and fear. I would take up the offer to see a thyroid specialist if it means you can get in earlier than 9weeks. In Australia, anyone with thyroid cancer or has to have thyroid removed for any reason, is alway's sent to a thyroid/ surgeon, thats who im seeing. Because they deal only with the thyroid, they can answer all of your questions and put your mind a ease.
Take care,
lets know how it goes. xx


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I guess I'll wait the 9 weeks. I talked to the endocrinologist and he said that the other surgeons, while good, don't do central node dissection (if I were to need it). And that there is another very good doctor at the University of Colorado hospital who does alot of these but he thinks it might only save me 3 weeks and didn't think the benefit was worth it. What reassured me was he said the studies show that patients have the same outcome down the road whether they've had surgery immmediately after diagnosis up to a year after diagnosis.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjde said:


> I guess I'll wait the 9 weeks. I talked to the endocrinologist and he said that the other surgeons, while good, don't do central node dissection (if I were to need it). And that there is another very good doctor at the University of Colorado hospital who does alot of these but he thinks it might only save me 3 weeks and didn't think the benefit was worth it. What reassured me was he said the studies show that patients have the same outcome down the road whether they've had surgery immmediately after diagnosis up to a year after diagnosis.


This is good news and as you say, reassuring. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

A thyroid cancer survivor suggested I ask the dr to do an ultrasound of the lymph nodes. I asked his nurse and she said she'd ask him if I was a candidate for that. Probably not, I'm guessing, since he hadn't suggested it. Maybe he'd do it to put my mind at ease though. Still, Hurthle cells usually spread via the bloodstream more than the lymph nodes.


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ultrasound sounds good if they will do it for you, but may not show you much to ease your mind.
Thinking of you.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I just had my thyroid removed in July. I went to a general surgeon that my endo recommended. The surgeon doesn't need to be a cancer specialist, he/she just needs to have regular experience removing thyroids. If the surgeon does two or three a week, then he/she has experience.

I don't know how fast cancer of the thyroid spreads, but if it was me I would be calling to a few endo offices and getting referrals for surgeons they recommend to do a total thyroidectomy. Then I'd call those referrals and see who I could get into the soonest. But that is just me.

Good luck! I've said a prayer for you and your full recovery.

*Bighug*
Patti


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

When I met with my surgeon, he gave me the choice of waiting until it was a more convenient, or ASAP. Of course I choose ASAP.... but he said that all would be well if I had something going on to wait for a more convenient time. My cancer was of papillary type, so I did have my definate diagnosis. I do think I'd rather be in the hands of a cancer ENT surgeon, rather than a regular ENT surgeon.... especially with the unknown factor of hurthle. He will know what he's looking at better.
:hugs:


----------

